# تبييض الصابون السائل



## البزة (22 يناير 2010)

عندي مشكلة قي صناعة الصابون السائل . عند خلط السلفونيك مع الصودا يبقى اللون بني فاتح شفاف.:18:
من فضلكم هل ممكن المساعدة في كيفية جعل اللون ابيض شفاف.
شكرا


----------



## احمد هلطم (5 فبراير 2010)

*الرد على تكون لون بنى*

المشكلة عندك ليست فى التركيب ولكن فى التقليب لذالك قلب جيدا حتى يكون هناك 

homogenity 





احمد صالح


----------



## رحمه5 (6 سبتمبر 2010)

المشكله فى نوع السلفونيك ولكن الان متوفر نوع شفاف ومع قليل من التكسابون يعطى ابيض شفاف


----------



## احمد بهجت م (28 ديسمبر 2010)

الى الأخ العزيز اي لون تريده أبيض أم شفاف لانه يوجد فرق بين الأثنين


----------



## هانئ محمد خليفة (6 فبراير 2011)

من فضلكم اريد عمل مشروع للصابون السائل والكلور السايب فاريد الخطوات بالتفصيل


----------



## emad135 (15 سبتمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## emad135 (15 سبتمبر 2014)

أريد جعل الصابون السائل أبيض مثل الحليب كيف؟


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (15 سبتمبر 2014)

لى رأى - ليس فى موضوع شفافية الصابون او تلوينه - بل فى تكرار الاسئله
عندما يعن لك سؤال - جرب قراءة كل ما كتب حوله فى هذا الملتقى - وستفاجأ - غالبا - بانك لست فى حاجه للسؤال
او ستتغير الصيغه الى اتجاه آخر ( طبعا سنستبعد مظنه ان الايسر هو السؤال والحصول على الاجابه بغير قراءة )
هذا التنويه ليس شخصى ولكنى الحظه فى اغلب الاسئله


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (15 سبتمبر 2014)

هى دى المشكلة يا محمود بك يهمنا ان الابناء يعشقوا القراءة اهم من انهم يتعلموا تركيبات . لكن واضح اننا اقدم من اللازم


----------



## wael_QWE (7 أكتوبر 2014)

لا الله الا الله سيدنا محمد رسول الله


----------

